# Buster and Moose (Picture thread)



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

I figured that I could probably use one of these. 

So, the boys say hi. 








Sometimes they like to do fun things. 








Like swim in lakes. 








And play with balls. 








But most of all they like to sleep. 
























And sleep sleep sleep some more.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

When they're not sleeping, they love to have fun. 

And even though they have a ton of toys...








They really only need one thing. 

Tennis balls!








Bubba loves to fetch. 
















And he's a great catch. 








And while truthfully, Moose loves all things tennis ball related, he can never pass up a game of tug.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

They're really happy boys. 

































Except at times like this. 








And this. 








And this. 








And this.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

They love each other a lot. 
















And do almost everything together. 
































I think it's safe to call these two best friends. 








Buster has been a great big brother since day one, when Moose was just a teeny tiny tot. 









But before we knew it....


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

This tiny thing...









Grew to be nearly twice his big brothers size!









Being an adorable old man is a lot of hard work. 









So lately, Bubba has been enjoying spending most of his days like this. 








But Moose has tons of energy. 








He also has a real knack for balancing things on his head, and can often be found like this. 









And this. 








And this.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

They love their dad sososo much. 








And despite what this picture might say, they even love their weirdo mom too. 








Some fun extras. 

























Behold, a piece I like to call, "Sup guuurl, whatchu kno about dem hot dogs on the counter?" 
















When dogs "selfie."








Anyway, thanks for looking! I'm sure this thread will be updated periodically, as I can't ever seem to stop photographing these two crazy kids.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Hahaha they are so amazing! I love the last pic. 

I think I am completely in love with Moose and his personality. Are weims usually goofy?


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

love them!










Ranger makes this face too lol


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Love this so much! Your boys look like they have so much fun together.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

It's about time! Great pictures. A couple spoiled boys. Love looove that selfie pic, so awesome.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Great picture story and such handsome boys! They look like a very fun pair to hang with!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

These two are officially my new obsession. I want to know everything about them. They have the most expressive faces.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

taquitos said:


> Hahaha they are so amazing! I love the last pic.
> 
> I think I am completely in love with Moose and his personality. Are weims usually goofy?


Thank you!!! Moose kills me on a regular basis. He is so expressive and just a total character. Mine are goofy as all heck. I follow a TON of Weims on social media (and have been following some for almost two years - so I've really gotten to know them) and most appear to be equally as silly and quirky as my two. 



SDRRanger said:


> love them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! And likewise to Ranger. He's my fave. Lol to the face. So much derp. 



ireth0 said:


> Love this so much! Your boys look like they have so much fun together.


Thank you! They are quite the pair. 



jade5280 said:


> It's about time! Great pictures. A couple spoiled boys. Love looove that selfie pic, so awesome.


Thank you! I was happy with how it turned out, too funny. They are too much sometimes. 



kadylady said:


> Great picture story and such handsome boys! They look like a very fun pair to hang with!


Thank you very much! They make me laugh almost as much as they make me want to rip my hair out.  



d_ray said:


> These two are officially my new obsession. I want to know everything about them. They have the most expressive faces.


Lol!! That's so funny that you say that because I seriously love Jewel so much. Every time you post about her I think about how I wish I had my very own Jewel lol. Gosh there is so much to say I don't even know where to begin! I could seriously ramble on about these two all day, so if you have any specific questions I'd love to answer them for you. Sometimes I joke that they're part human because they're so expressive and opinionated. Now, take this how you will, but I speak to Moose in full sentences and he responds accordingly every time. I'm just gonna leave that open for interpretation, hahaha. Ok I may have just officially taken the crown for crazy dog lady with that one.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Well! I've been super busy, mainly with school. I have a pretty hefty course load this semester as I'm taking 15 credits right now. I'm studying Early Childhood Education and I absolutely love it, but it sure is taking up a good portion of my time. Between school, work, the dogs, and maintaining my home...and life; I don't have much free time. I'll be starting my student teaching up again next month too. 

Anyway, even though I have tons of stuff going on, I still have two gray boys that need to get out and smell the roses! 

Here's one super happy kid after a good game of fetch the other day! 








And here's the other. 








These next pics crack me up. 








That moment when you think you got the ball. 








But then you realize that you don't got the ball. 








Derpderpderp. 








Frog legs!








And last but not least, some super snuggly, worn out boys.


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

These dogs are a character!!!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

BubbaMoose said:


> Thank you!!! Moose kills me on a regular basis. He is so expressive and just a total character. Mine are goofy as all heck. I follow a TON of Weims on social media (and have been following some for almost two years - so I've really gotten to know them) and most appear to be equally as silly and quirky as my two.


Haha man I'm going to have to research Weims more! Nothing I love more than a goofy, happy dog ^_^ Most Weims I have met have been pretty calm and aloof?? Moose is honestly one of my favorites on here!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Weims are one of my fav gun dogs. I think I will have one in the future at some point. What is their energy level like inside? Most I've met are active outdoors but settle well.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

taquitos said:


> Haha man I'm going to have to research Weims more! Nothing I love more than a goofy, happy dog ^_^ Most Weims I have met have been pretty calm and aloof?? Moose is honestly one of my favorites on here!


Aww thank you so much! I probably don't have to tell you how I feel about Meeko. I'm just one in a million in his fan club lol  Yes, mine are pretty calm and aloof with strangers. Like for example, at the dog park they won't run to a stranger for pets... Though they will happily accept them if I ask them to.  But still, there's no way a person would be able to gauge my dog's personalities accurately just by meeting them on the go. When they're at home it's a completely different story. They're their regular goof ball selves whether a new person is visiting or it's just us.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> Weims are one of my fav gun dogs. I think I will have one in the future at some point. What is their energy level like inside? Most I've met are active outdoors but settle well.


That's been my experience with them! Moose is very active outdoors and my sweet Bubba has just really started to slow down a bit this past year. (He will be ten in 2 months). Don't get me wrong, he is still down for anything, but he doesn't need much of anything any more. He's content to go on a walk (for however long. Could be 15 mins, could be 2 hrs) and is happy to lay around the house all day. It's bittersweet. I love to see him so comfy and content all the time, but it is a subtle reminder that my boy is getting old.

In short! They can definitely gogogo but are great at settling indoors. I'm not sure if that's their natural personality or if it's built into them through training? Being able to settle inside is a big thing for me and we've worked on that from day one.

ETA: what the heck! Does anyone know why can't I italicize things anymore? Am I doing it wrong? Lol. I could've sworn that worked for me before!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

How cute! They look like best buddies for sure. I love how Moose sleeps, lol.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

CandyLeopard said:


> How cute! They look like best buddies for sure. I love how Moose sleeps, lol.


Aww thank you! Yes they definitely are. I am so so grateful for their bond.


----------

